# Educating Myself



## bean6180 (May 17, 2007)

Just looking for a little advice/direction.

I took the exam last April on a whim (didn't study) and did quite well. I just got a card for an offer for an interview in my town and signed the list this morning. .. but I need to educate myself. I'm essentially looking for a crash course in things I should know. I'm not sure of all the things I "should be aware of", questions I should know to ask, such as contract rates, Quinn Bill information, etc. Where to get information about being a PI, what my options are if I am offered a temp job, etc.

Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Use the search feature all of these questions have been asked many times


----------

